# REDMOND herfs CIGAR Capital of the USA!!!!!!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh yes..... the sighting is confermed!!!! Patrick SHOWED!!!!!! and was looking GOOD!!!! And will be in Ybor Saturday!!!!

He is here with his wonderful family as his daughter has a scholorship to one of the best.. if not THEE BEST University in Florida. That would be the "University of Tampa"..... very top notch deal and hard to get into, so you know Redmond is a proud daddy this week. Please congrads his and his daughter and the momma for helping raise such a fine woman. She's be fine, Patrick.... I know you are worried. She's a tuff cookie like her dad!

So we went up to the Tilted Kilt for smokes with Stan the Taxman... and KCurtain...... for smokes a a drink.

Please enjoy the viewing pleasure.....

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us



*why I voted B CUPS BEST!!!*
http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

If any of you have not read the sparing that Redond and I had on athread i started about 3 years ago "Sex Hot - No Words Needed".... you need to see how Red and I met and spared and then made up.... and you'll understand the whole hat-back-asswards photos ........ ( my icon had a photo of me with THIS hat on back-ass-wards at the time) 
http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... 77&start=0

Turned his around... 
http://imageshack.us

He turned mine around.... still no blood.... but I ain't happy.... :lol:

http://imageshack.us

Patrick hummored me for this cool ass photo....



And then..... THEN......... we went our own ways.....

and did you see how freaking blue this brother's eyes are...... WOW! 
To bad he's not a hot chick.... I would have gotten laid tonight.... :lol:

http://imageshack.us

Please look forward to more photos from our herf coming up on Friday and then Saturday in Y-bor....

It was great to meet this fine brother....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Couple photos from the cell phone....



http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Couple photos from the cell phone....
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us


She was so hot. What a great time. Thanks Mike and Stan. See you on Friday.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cool pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks like a GREAT time !


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Great pics! Looks like you guys are having fun. 

LMAO at the trip down memory lane. I remember those posts.

Sorry I couldn't be there. I'm off to my trade show later this afternoon.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Love the ball cap pics!!!

Enjoy your time in FL Patrick!!

You bastards get all the fun! :bawling:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah they do, looks like a great time! And yes that girl is very hot, way hotter than Parid Hilton oke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Yeah they do, looks like a great time! And yes that girl is very hot, way hotter than Parid Hilton oke:


Yea... that Parid girl is U G L Y !!!!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks like fun!! Our little running poll ended up tied at 4-4, BTW. :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Fun time! Smoked three freakin' cigars! Can't wait till Friday.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun, enjoy the time everyone.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like a great time!

Thanks for posting and sharing the pics!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for sharing the pics!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's some more from today at Smoker's Den!

It was a great time!! And awesome to meet his fine BOTL!!!!!

Safe travels Patrick!!!

*
Red and Oscar (The Cigar Snob mag's Photograpgher).*



How cool are THESE business cards??



I DID tell Red that his hat is on backwards here...

http://imageshack.us

Angilo... owner of Smoker's Den and a GREAT guy.... smoking his first Royal Silk (corojo)..... He did like the flavor, btw...





*And then we all posed for this photo so it could be turned into an oil painting.... (of course... I'm holding the AR) *
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pics CM!

That painting is F'N AWESOME!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a GREAT time.......Michael always brings the camera, which is so cool!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah man, I want to get that in a poster for my basement.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Michael, Stan, and Kevin. Thanks for the great time. I had a blast and it was great to meet you all. + 1 job taking care of Red while I was there.
Back home now safe and sound. While at Atlanta Airport I ran into alot of troops on there way to Iraq so, I did the right thing and handed out some of the sticks Michael and Stan gave me. I thanked them for all they do and wished them a safe return. It was just the thing to do. I hope you don't mind guys. It sure put a smile on their faces. Maggie got off to College just fine and now I miss her.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Michael, Stan, and Kevin. Thanks for the great time. I had a blast and it was great to meet you all. + 1 job taking care of Red while I was there.
> Back home now safe and sound. While at Atlanta Airport I ran into alot of troops on there way to Iraq so, I did the right thing and handed out some of the sticks Michael and Stan gave me. I thanked them for all they do and wished them a safe return. It was just the thing to do. I hope you don't mind guys. It sure put a smile on their faces. Maggie got off to College just fine and now I miss her.


It was great to meet you, brother! Nice times. No worries with the smokes.... most of us whould have done the same thing!

Glad your home safe and your little girl is not a girl now.... and she'll kick it! She has her daddy's grit.... so she'll be fine.... but missing her is allowed. :wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Glad everyone is safe and sound!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Glad you got home safe and a great gesture for the troops!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome pics and commentary! Cycleman seems to induce cleavage in women!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is a few shots of why I really went to Florida. Having met Stan, Michael and the rest of the guys was just a added bonus. Bringing Maggie to College and getting to see my Mom and Sister was the real thing. We stayed at a nice place too. Here is a view of the backyard, my ladies, and Maggies new/used hot babe car. 

My Girls





The place we stayed.




Owner lives right next door. Here is his fun on the weekends.



Maggie's new/used ride.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Looks like everyone had a great time. It's nice to see the pics.


----------

